# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Türük-bil federasyonu

## ceydaaa

AT-OY BİL FEDERASYONU sonrası ural dağlarının doğusunda orta asya çinin kuzeyinde MÖ 1200 yılından Büyük hun imparatorluğu ortaya çıkana dek varlığını sürdürmüş olan türk turan federasyonu.

BAĞLI DEVLETLER;
-ALTUN YİŞ DEVLETİ(altaylar)
-ÖKÜGİMİN YİŞ(urallarda)
-TATAR BİRİLE(tataristan)
-OK UDURKIN(kore ve mançuryada)

----------

